#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-15
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde!
<TrackerDPP> salam tout le monde
<sabri> bonsoir a tous le ;onde
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-16
<Fanen> bsr all
<ANIS> salam Fanen
<phoewass> hi
<phoewass> wissem thanks for inviting me
<wissem> hello
<nizarus> salam phoewass
<Fanen> bsr  avez  vous entendu parler du "software quality " pour le slogiciel libre ? technique utiliser , guaranti de qualité , ...
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-17
<dhiaeddine> salam tlm :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-18
<Neo31> salut tlm
<abelhadj> vcvcvc
<abelhadj> salut t le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-19
<fellag> salut
<ANIS> salut fellag
<fellag> ANIS, di stp
<fellag> comment faire pour avoir une ip dynamique pour une interface reseau ?
<fellag> dhcpcd ne figure pas dans la liste de prog de ubuntu u_u
<fellag> dhclient ?
<ANIS> :/ aucune idée.. peut être bemawi-fr a l'information
<ANIS> ping bemawi-fr
<fellag> ANIS, j'ai trouvé merci quand meme ^^
<fellag> c'est dhclient3 eth0 ou se que tu veux comme interface:D
<ANIS> :)
<fellag> il est bizarre ubuntu en matiére de logiciel xD
<ANIS> lol
<ANIS> c'est juste un problème d'habitude
<fellag> bien dit !
<ANIS> :)
<fellag> bon , intel je t'emmerde ><
<fellag> apres 5 ans toujours pas de patch pour ma carte wifi 3945ABG
<ANIS> oups :/
<fellag> rahhh , va falloir utilisé une clé wifi usb et la skotché o pc portable
<fellag> lol xD
<fellag> j'aimerai pas voir la téte des gens a coté de moi o cyber cafée xD
<ANIS> loooooool
<fellag> donc projet simple un cable de rallonge usb + de l'adezif
<ANIS> oui c'est simple et jolie hhhhhhh
<fellag> ouwé je me le disais aussi :DD
<fellag> allé a+
<ANIS> OK CIAO
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-20
<Neo31> Hello world!
<Ounis> Neo31: foobar
<Neo31> ca va Ounis ? :)
<Ounis> hamdoullah et toi ?
<Neo31> ca roule, 7amdoulah :)
<Neo31> koi 2 9 ?
<Ounis> rien de mon coté
<Neo31> idem
<Neo31> Ounis, t'as une idee sur la programmation des services winbug en cpp ?
<Ounis> 0%
<Neo31> :(
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> g ce progbleme et je pe pas identifier ce qui manque
<Neo31> http://fpaste.org/JnvC/
<Neo31> erreur de la lige 4
<Neo31> ligne 4
<Ounis> :/
<Neo31> i'm duscussing that on a C++ channel Ounis :) np
<Neo31> hi there Fanen
<Fanen> hi all hi Neo31
<Ounis> salem Fanen
 * Neo31 redirected to #winapi :p
<Neo31> so what's up Fanen ?
<Neo31> ah, sry 4 the other day Fanen I couldn't get your software
<Neo31> I hope you got it already
<Fanen> re Neo31
<Neo31> welcome back
<Fanen> pour  les appli j 'ai pas encore travailler avec  car le projet c'est arretter
<Neo31> :s
<Neo31> sry 4 that
<Neo31> is that because of the last events ?
<Neo31> i mean 14th events, not ubuntu-tn events
<Neo31> :p
<Fanen> :D
<Neo31> wish ya good luck anyway
<Neo31> i reset my droid system in case u still need them
<Neo31> #winapi are dead, I've been waiting for 30 minutes with no signs of life
<Darkus> salem
<fellag> salut
<ANIS> salut fellag
<fellag> ah salut ANIS ^^
<fellag> tjr co hein ?
<ANIS> lol.. taw jit hhh
<tux_> salut tlm
<fellag> hh aya béhi :)
<fellag> salut tux_
<tux_> ca fait 4 mois que je suis  ps ven
<ANIS> salt tux_
<tux_> venu ici*
<ANIS> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> ahla ANIS
<sarhan> vous allez bien?
<ANIS> hmd, toi?
<sarhan> bien
<sarhan> alors quesqu'il ya de nouveau?
<ANIS> rien de spécial
<bemawi> ANIS: c'est toi ou fellag qui demandais par raport à ip local aléatoire ?
<ANIS> c'est Fellag
<bemawi> tu lui diras qu'il est surement déjà en ip local aléatoire ^^
<bemawi> c'est dhcp sur le routeur
<ANIS> j'ai dis que j'ai aucune idée, et après il a dit qu'il a trouvé une solution :)
<bemawi> ^^
<bemawi> sur ce
<bemawi> nenuit :)
<Fanen> on peut  attribuer un  Ip à partir du routeur
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-13
<fakher> bsr
<rafa3> sltt
<rafa3> cvv
<rafa3> chkon honii
<rafa3> sltt
<rafa3> cvv
<rafa3> plzz
<rafa3> 3andi qustionn
<rafa3> chkon yjawbnii
<rafa3> :-(
<elacheche_anis> go ahead hani nasma3 fik
<elacheche_anis> désolé kont léhi
<elacheche_anis> ping rafa3
<rafa3> aman
<rafa3> disk dur ki nji becvh na3mel copier
<rafa3> coller
<rafa3> fi dsisk dur
<rafa3> mta3
<rafa3> win
<rafa3> y9oli
<rafa3> manjemchh
<elacheche_anis> c'est un NTFS!!???
<rafa3> uii
<rafa3> uii
<rafa3> sabeb fih win
<rafa3> danc chnya na3ml bech
<elacheche_anis> rafa3, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/ntfs
<rafa3> nwali nejm n3ml copier coller
<elacheche_anis> rafa3, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ntfs-3g
<elacheche_anis> rafa3, lis la documentation dans les deux liens et tu comprendras ce que tu dois faire..
<rafa3> bahi aman
<rafa3> 3andi haja o5raa
<rafa3> 3andi flash 16 Go
<rafa3> ki n3ml copier wb3ed na3ml coller fi ey ost 05ra
<rafa3> tetdrab
<rafa3> wmete9rach
<rafa3> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<elacheche_anis> STP re-pose ta question en français, je comprend rien..
<rafa3> slm kifech nbedl
<rafa3> theme sur ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> a3mal ALT+F2 w iktib féha: gnome-appearance-properties %F
<elacheche_anis> rafa3, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/personnaliser_gnome
<rafa3> rani ubuntu 11.10
<rafa3> them mahbech yetbdel just 5 theme fema
<sarhan> rafa3, télécharge un theme et met le dans le dossier .themes de ton home
<sarhan> tu le trouvera après dans la liste des themes
<rafa3> fin nal9ah dossier de theme
<sarhan> /home/tonusername/.themes
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-14
<ali1> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong ali1
<ali1> ech halik?
<ali1> ti wainek,? sarelna barcha 3alik
<elacheche_anis> hmd.. hana 7él illi ya3mal fi PFE XD
<ali1> rabbi m3ak
<ali1> bon courage
<elacheche_anis> Thx :) :)
<elacheche_anis> ali1, quoi de neuf alors?
<ali1> barcha jdid
<ali1> on commance a deployer qq portail
<ali1> mumble.tn
<ali1> bbb.opentunisia.org
<ali1> git.opentunisia.org
<elacheche_anis> j'ai visité mumble.tn merci pour ubuntu.mumble.tn :) :)
<ali1> bien sur
<ali1> c'est pour la communaute
<elacheche_anis> je vais partager l'information avec le reste de la communauté pour qu'on exploite la channel mumble :) :)
<ali1> oui
<ali1> et on a de la video conf taw
<ali1> sur bbb.opentunisia.org
<elacheche_anis> awesome :)
<ali1> a3mil talla trah
<ali1> w 9olli ehc 9awlik?
<ali1> en principe c'est neo geeguette, golden et chokri qui veulent travailler sur ce projet de video conf*
<ali1> mais depuis le 5 fev pas reponse  :-(
<ali1> donc bdait wa7di ena w chams
<ali1> lbera7 bech kamilna installaineh
<ali1> lioum j'ai envoyer un email sur la ml
<elacheche_anis> great job :) oui c'est neo qui propose ça.. merci à toi et kengoulya :) :D
<elacheche_anis> neo est occupé fi 5idma ataw inkalmou par tel w in9ollou..
<ali1> mais il y a pas mal de travaille a terminer pour bbb
<ali1> en tout cas mar7ba ib toute les contribution, et a chaque fois  qu'on a un nouveau serviec on vous informe pour l'utiliser
<elacheche_anis> :D y3aychou ali1 :D
<ali1> :d
<elacheche_anis> éni inchallah awal mé nal9a wa9it férigh ataw in7awil na3éwine chwaya..
<ali1> mar7ba, merci
<ali1> si non ech famma jdid fi express ?
<elacheche_anis> ali1, éch 9awlik fi PFE dans le domaine de sysadmin.. fikra béhiya, non??
<ali1> oui,
<ali1> w ken tist7a9 haja ahna ba7thek ;-)
<elacheche_anis> et bien sur à l'aide des apps Open Source ;) même mon encadreur membre mil communauté mté3na ;)
<elacheche_anis> oui oui na3raf y3aychou.. c'est pourquoi je reste brancher sur irc, FB, twitter et le reste de réseaux sociaux malgré c'est interdit XD
<ali1> :d
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> oix, :) :) salut frère :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-16
<elacheche_anis> mr-rafaa, :) hey
<mr-rafaa> bbjj
<mr-rafaa> cvv
<elacheche_anis> hmd :) et toi mr-rafaa
<elacheche_anis> ?
<mr-rafaa> hmddd
<mr-rafaa> aman nheb nes2lk mafmech
<mr-rafaa> conver vedio audio sur ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> mr-rafaa, vlc ya3mal je pense
<mr-rafaa> nn 5ouya daherli mafhemtnich
<mr-rafaa> convertisseur video audio
<elacheche_anis> mr-rafaa, jarrab: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tubemaster
<elacheche_anis> mr-rafaa, ou: http://solitarygeek.com/linux/linux-ubuntu-video-converter-dat-converter
<mr-rafaa> nn
<mr-rafaa> mahbetcchh
<elacheche_anis> :/
<Hamed> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-17
<Fanen> bsr
<sarhan> salut Fanen
<Fanen> j 'ai perdu le son dans mes navigateur !
<Fanen> !
<Fanen> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> le son dans les videos flash walla n'importe ou?
<Fanen> tous le son
<sarhan> Fanen, essaye de lire ca avec ton navigateur http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Blog-Sound-2.ogg
<Fanen> même le ping de Gtalk
<sarhan> 7ellou directement
<Fanen> j'arrive même pas à faire PLAY
<Fanen> pourtant les video youtube fonctionne mais sans sound
<sarhan> t'as quoi comme navigateur?
<sarhan> et ta version d'ubuntu
<Fanen> voilà ça  roule mais pas de son
<Fanen> chrome et firefox
<sarhan> Fanen, si tu fais pulseaudio dans une console ca te dit quoi?
<Fanen> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Fanen> E: main.c: Échec de pa_pid_file_create().
<sarhan> donc pulseaudio fonctionne
<sarhan> Fanen, ca marchait le son avant? walla depuis que t'as installé/réinstallé ubuntu y en a plus?
<Fanen> wé  ça  fonctionne lorsque je démarre mais  après oups ile ne fonctionne plu ,
<Fanen> parfoi c'est  le son externe qui block
<sarhan> j'ai vraiment aucune idée par rapport à la source du problème
<sarhan> essaye sur ubuntu-fr
<sarhan> /join #ubuntu-fr
<sarhan> sinon
<sarhan> poste dans notre groupe facebook
<sarhan> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/
<Fanen> ok  je vais revérifier puis je poste
<Fanen> heuuu , voilà j'ai trouver  que la carte son se désactive seul dans le gestionnaire de son
<Fanen> c'est bien ca  fonctionne maint
<sarhan> haha
<sarhan> c'était aussi simple que ca x)
<Fanen> wé mais comment ça se désactive seul après chaque démarrage
<Fanen> aha j'ai mumble qui vien de se fermer ,
<sarhan> t'as pas branché une  prise jack ouala debranché après le demarrage?
<Fanen> bref mon système n'est plu stable là
<Fanen> nn
<Fanen> sarhan, c'est quoi la commande pour tou reconfigurer
<Fanen> dpkg-reconfigure ?
<mezen> salut
<DelphiWorld> sarhan :)
<DelphiWorld> salam all
<DelphiWorld> salut wissem :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-18
<libyan> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
<libyan> ممكن مساعدة
<Fanen> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-19
<chokri> Bonsoir
<chokri> ping elacheche_anis
<HaRDi> bonsoir chokri
<elacheche_anis> pong chokri
<elacheche_anis> ahah haw HaRDi hni houwa :D
<chokri> lu, HaRDi elacheche_anis
<HaRDi> hi
<chokri> chfemma jdid?
<HaRDi> famma  ken en 5ir wel barka
<HaRDi> :P
<chokri> (y)
<sarhan> hello HaRDi
<elacheche_anis> chokri, 9allik 2jours w yabda réki7 design
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, :) ahlan
<HaRDi> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> brabi neshlek chokri
<chokri> oui
<HaRDi> hay el jam3ia el kol hna :P
<sarhan> pour participer au site elzem m3aref walla rachwa?
<chokri> LoL lé lé
<sarhan> chbih kol chay ta7t eltawla?
<HaRDi> lol
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, lézmik tkoun waaaaaaaaaaaasssssil :p
<sarhan> je suis sérieux
<elacheche_anis> koul liklat taw si chokri, 3ijbik hikka!!! :p
<chokri> jib zouz tsawer w tenbri mte3 20D
<sarhan> mafama 7atta info fel mailing list
<HaRDi> wa elacheche_anis mouch lhatha a3malna thawra
<chokri> na3mallek compte
<sarhan> fel groupe
<sarhan> etc
<sarhan> 21 jours wfew elbera7
<sarhan> wena nestana
<chokri> Ey maw 9olna bech nlansiweh fel UGJ
<chokri> :)
<elacheche_anis> lol HaRDi
<sarhan> chokri, 9oltou lechkoun?
<HaRDi> wassa3 belek sarhan
<chokri> sarhan, jvien d'informer taw
<sarhan> HaRDi, beli wesa3 :)
<chokri> sarhan, che3malt fi 7jeyet el espace ?
<chokri> ping alihentati
<sarhan> b3etht tous les acces a neo
<sarhan> ou 9otlou ken fama jdid 9oli
<sarhan> men nharetha ma7kitech m3ah
<chokri> Neo mghaswer déja eni kifou
<chokri> :P
<elacheche_anis> chokri, éni akthar minkom les 2
<chokri> elacheche_anis, enti taw netfehmou face a face xD
<elacheche_anis> hhhh... oki :*
<chokri> a7ras 3la 5ouk
<elacheche_anis> oki.. kén ritou ghodwa :p XD
<elacheche_anis> éni wallit 3éyich fil xociéte de PFE mé3édich 3éyich fi darna XD
<chokri> xociéte??
<HaRDi> hhh sociéte mta3 x?
<chokri> +1 HaRDi
<elacheche_anis> loooool... faute de frappe XD
<elacheche_anis> société XD
<chokri> ya w7ayed ;)
<HaRDi> lol
<elacheche_anis> lool
<HaRDi> dawarha libre amma mouch fi kol chay elacheche_anis :P
<HaRDi> kidding
<elacheche_anis> loooool XD
<chokri> :TrollFace:
<sarhan> sinon ritou el club open source mta3 isgech 3amlou?
<sarhan> isg*
<HaRDi> famma trace fel net sarhan?
<sarhan> ay
<sarhan> dalsou un tedx
<sarhan> 3amlouh fel noire kima site chokri
<elacheche_anis> loooool.. sarhan mé toskotlouch ikék a3tih liklat sa77it :p => mondass ycha3al féha hhhhhh :p
<HaRDi> tedx fel noir
<sarhan> fama 4 regles fel licence tedx
<sarhan> 5alfou 3 x)
<HaRDi> lol
<HaRDi> chniya lahkeya 3am sarhan?
<chokri> site noir? O.o.. sarhan ! taw netfehmou fiha xD
<aliSahli> bsr tt le monde
<HaRDi> bsr aliSahli
<aliSahli> HaRDi: ca va !
<elacheche_anis> ahla alihentati
<elacheche_anis> aliSahli, ahla :)
<elacheche_anis> kothrou les ali* XD hhhhhhh
<aliSahli> ey :)
<HaRDi> aliSahli: hamdoullah
<HaRDi> wenti
<HaRDi> ?
<aliSahli> hamdoulla :)
<elacheche_anis> kimo, :) karim??
<kimo> yes
<kimo> :D
<elacheche_anis> ahlan XD :)
<kimo> :)
<kimo> cv jawék !!
<sarhan> chbih elcanal m3ebi :D
<sarhan> fama réunion?
<elacheche_anis> loooooool... yizzi mitanbir sarhan
<kimo> hhh berasmi awel mara nrah m3obi haka
<kimo> elacheche_anis n7aflouha :p
<sarhan> chokri, jibelna gazouz
<elacheche_anis> lool
<sarhan> walla bel m3aref 7atta elgazouz?
<elacheche_anis> 15min nimchi ijibilkol li3chi w inji hhhhhhhhhhh
<kimo> hhhhh
<kimo> sarhan, chnoi tochreb !!
<elacheche_anis> re
<davlefou> tiens bemawi___ , tu es ici?
<kimo> elacheche_anis :D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> chkoun y7ib 9ahwa!!??
<kimo> enaaa jeni enoumm ://
<kimo> lezemni 9ahwa
<elacheche_anis> hhhhh
<kimo> :p
<kimo> bzéyéd soker 3ayech 5oya
<kimo> :D
<elacheche_anis> non éni talkaha 3andi kén né9sa sokr barrrrcha
<kimo> hhhhh toj3ék fi galbék akeka XD
<elacheche_anis> lool
<elacheche_anis> ti ikék w tatlaa3li 7louwa :/
<elacheche_anis> XD
<chokri> Re
<chokri> :D
<elacheche_anis> re
<kimo> aya bn8
<elacheche_anis> haw mézél bikri!
<kimo> anis ma7abech ya3tini 9ahwa
<kimo> bech nor9éd
<kimo> :p
<elacheche_anis> kimo kén jit ba7dhéya rani jibitlik, taw bark rajt hazzit il karhibta w hazzit 9ahwa il sa7bi yikhdim ;)
<elacheche_anis> tnajjam tthbbat li7kéya 3al FB ;) :p
<kimo> hhhhh mdr
<kimo> na3erfék karim
<kimo> :p
<elacheche_anis> loool.. éni anis.. inti karim :p
<kimo> :p
<elacheche_anis> XD
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-11
<r174B> cc
<Tux-Tn> hey r174B
<r174B> ahlan
<r174B> hya winek sava?
<Neo31> ahla r174B
<Neo31> ahla Tux-Tn
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-15
<elacheche_anis> #1094218
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-17
<guest8> Bonjour à tous si vous avez rencontré des problèmes, vous avez des questions à poser ou vous voulez partager avec nous des nouveautés, vous pourriez nous rejoindre au mailing list (ML) https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn ou IRC http://ubuntu-tn.com/?q=irchwebchat
<elacheche_anis> ping AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> pong elacheche_anis
<AminosAmigos> how was the coffee ? :D
<elacheche_anis> Great :D We haven't finish yet :D
<AminosAmigos> sa7a likom :p
<elacheche_anis> :D
<AminosAmigos> So how is going ? chfama jdid ?
<AminosAmigos> Please Discuss the thing about making a Tour around High schools (I 've sent the email to the mailing list but it got ignored ) someone already came to the pioneer high school in Arianah
<wael> neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-11
<elacheche> https://diasp.org/posts/2747795
<elacheche_anis> hey aminosamigos :)
<elacheche_anis> you're back little bro :)
<aminosamigos> Hey elacheche_anis  :)
<aminosamigos> Yeah  xD ..
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-12
<elacheche_anis> hey nizarus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LunaPersa#Testimonials she needs some testimonials ;) :D :)
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis
<nizarus> c'est quand le prochain board ?
<Wahid-TN> bsr tlm
<elacheche_anis> normalement le 26 nizarus vers 13h → ils ont pas mis à jour la page wiki.. je les envoi un mail
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir Wahid-TN
<nizarus> ok j'ai le temps donc :)
<nizarus> ahla Wahid-TN
<elacheche_anis> elle a choisi le board du midi et pas celui du soir..
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa,
<elacheche_anis> can I ask a question??
<elacheche_anis> Why you're connecting using the two names from the same PC x)
<elacheche_anis> :p
<lunapersa> from two pc :D
<elacheche_anis> Really?? You're using 2 pcs at the same time in the same place??!! What for?!! :o O_o
<lunapersa> yeah  don't say :D
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-13
<elacheche_anis> salut volkovmqx
<volkovmqx> yo
<elacheche_anis> volkovmqx = Lotfi
<volkovmqx> yup
<elacheche_anis> Great :) How are you?
<volkovmqx> Awesome, u  ?!
<elacheche_anis> I'm ok.. Nice to see you around :)
<volkovmqx> yeah, i'm here for the meeting
<volkovmqx> and as we agreed, we will talk about our case after basma's one
<elacheche_anis> Great :) So You'll watch the meeting with basma then will talk about issat :)
<elacheche_anis> Great :)
<volkovmqx> ofc !
<the_illusionist> hello anis the meeting channel plz
<volkovmqx> #ubuntu-tn-meeting
<elacheche_anis> Merci volkovmqx et ghayth.. J'ai oublié de dire que j'ai trop aimé le fait que vous avez bien pensé à nos besoins avant d'envoyé le mail :)
<elacheche_anis> Merci volkovmqx et ghayth.. J'ai oublié de dire que j'ai trop aimé le fait que vous avez bien pensé à nos besoins avant d'envoyé le mail :)
<volkovmqx> ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-14
<Chikore> مرحبـا بكـم
#ubuntu-tn 2014-02-16
<Fanen> 00
<Fanen> bonsoir
<ahmed_> slm
<ahmed_> :)
<nizarus> ahla ahmed_ Fanen :)
<ahmed_> welcome Mr Nizar ^^
<ahmed_> ahla bik :)
<Fanen> quelqu'un à tester ubuntu sur un archos 9
<Fanen> ??
<wassim> bsr
<ahmed_> nn fanen :(
<ahmed_> bsr wassim :)
<wassim> :)
<ahmed_> anis elacheche cvan ??
<wassim> belehi n7eb na3ref kifeh n'activi wifi fi ubuntu
<wassim> ??
<Fanen> nizarus, pour dev.tn quel méthodologie de GP vous êtes en train de suivre ?
<Fanen> wissem, ta carte wifi est bien installer ?
<wissem> hello
<wissem> oui Fanen , pouruqoi?
<Fanen> alors c'est quoi ton problème en exacte avec ton wifi ?
<wassim> ena 3malte mise ajour connecté avec cable reseau mais je peu pa connecté avec wifi
<wassim> famech commande ?
<fakhri-Marseilla> wassif  a3tini resultat ta3 ifconfig
<fakhri-Marseilla> wassim *
<nizarus> Fanen, que veux tu dire par GP ?
<wassim> maychoufeche carte resaeu wifi
<Fanen> le retour de sudo ifconfig ça te donne quoi ?
<Fanen> est ce que le wlan0 existe ?
<Fanen> nizarus, Gestion de projet
<wassim> dsl
<Fr_> bonsoir :)
<wassim> ki na3mel ifconfig
<wassim> haw ech yatla3
<wassim> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:9e:c4:df:b5             inet addr:192.168.1.69  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::226:9eff:fec4:dfb5/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:202 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:198 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:74639
<wassim> n7eb na3ref kifeh nzide wifi
<nizarus> Fanen, c'est le truc intégré dans redmine je pense http://www.redmine.org/
<Fanen> redmine c'est l'outil mais par exemple j'utilise scrum comme méthodologie , il y a plusieurs autr méthodologie qui permettent le suivie pendant le développement puis le suivie des bug après la production
<Fanen> nizarus, il faut adapter ce redmine à une méthodologie en ajoutant les tracker nécessaire
<nizarus> Fanen, je pense que c'est Tux-Tn qui s'occupe de ça
<nizarus> Mais ils sont open aux contribution
<wassim_> kifeh nzide wifi
<wassim_> ?
<nizarus> si tu veux/peux aider ils seront ravis :)
<wassim_> ok
<Fanen> bon je vais voire ça avec Chemes s'il est pour mettre en place un tel système
<Fanen> bon wissem il parait que ta carte n'est pas installer
<wassim_> ok merciiiii
<wassim_> :)
<elacheche_anis> Hey @* :)
<Fanen> wissem,  avec la référence de ton matériel tu peut avoir eune réponse bien précisse sur ubuntu-fr.org avec lOS compatible et le driver qui te convient
<wissem> Fanen, wissem != wassim -__-
<Fanen> ah dsl wissem  ,  wassim_  le msg est à toi , je m'excuse wissem
<wissem> ;)
<wassim_> merci bien fanen
<douda> bsr <3
<fakhri-Marseilla> qqn utilise irssi  pour ce connecter en IRC ?
<elacheche_anis> fakhri-Marseilla, I used it once.. why?
<fakhri-Marseilla> you tried to allow the beeps??
<fakhri-Marseilla> elacheche_anis:
<elacheche_anis> what beeps fakhri-Marseilla ?
<elacheche_anis> you mean the notifications?
<fakhri-Marseilla> beep...:  a sound when when someone mention your name
<elacheche_anis> Emmm nope fakhri-Marseilla didn't do it..
<elacheche_anis> fakhri-Marseilla, maybe this will help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/83392/how-can-i-get-desktop-notifications-on-irssi
<fakhri-Marseilla> elacheche_anis: i ll check it
<fakhri-Marseilla> elacheche_anis:  the beeps worked ! u have to enable its system with the command $sudo modprobe pcspkr
<elacheche_anis> Good :)
<fakhri-Marseilla> http://blog.m123.be/pluxml/index.php?article8/beep-son-systeme-sur-linux
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-09
<a7med> elacheche, call me ASAP this is urgent please
<a7med> Neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-10
<Neo31> ahla lunapersa :)
<Neo31> welcome on irc :)
<lunapersa> ahla Neo31
<lunapersa> :)
<lunapersa> tu sais que tu viens au bon moment xD
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> aywach lunapersa
<lunapersa> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-11
<Na3iL> ping Neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2015-02-14
<tr0xan> salem
<tr0xan> y a personne?
<TRXtn0AN> salem
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-17
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: i'm coming today, wanna meet ?
<Na3iL> Hey, sure
<Na3iL> N`importe_qui, hédha kén fo9t :D
<Na3iL> wa9téch tabda 8adi?
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: around 10h-11h
<Na3iL> Okay
<N`importe_qui> I did reset my sleep cycle and now i sleep early and yet wake up early
<N`importe_qui> trying to sleep for more 2 or 3houors now
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: you'll be there as usual ?
<Na3iL> Nchallah
<N`importe_qui> what clothes will you wear
<Na3iL> As usual :D
<Na3iL> Matrix style
<N`importe_qui> ah ok
<N`importe_qui> you've got blue eyes of i remember right ?
<N`importe_qui> *if i *
<Na3iL> Green eyes :p
<N`importe_qui> ok
<Na3iL> https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/12573128_164770933895103_4645654076718241589_n.jpg?oh=d58bacc116b950008990bd6019725615&oe=572CA3AD
<N`importe_qui> yay
<N`importe_qui> there you ahre
<N`importe_qui> *are
<Na3iL> haha N`importe_qui :D
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: d'oh imma go out around 10h, i want to set up the devdocs offline version to use it in the bus in my way to tunis
<N`importe_qui> that makes reach you around 12h
<N`importe_qui> sicne i don't have internet access for documentation when coding
<N`importe_qui> *makes me reach *
<Na3iL> N`importe_qui, you still here?
<nabdev> Bj
<hassooon> Na3iL: hey you're there ?
<N`importe_qui> salam aleikoum mes frères :>
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL: tu es ici ?
<N`importe_qui> j'ai besoin de toi
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-19
<elacheche> nizarus: This guy just applied for Ubuntu Membership x) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_Garrett
<elacheche> x)
<nizarus> cool
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> :D
<N`importe_qui> Na3iL:/n
<N`importe_qui> na	 you're here ?
<N`importe_qui> bunch of nabs.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-13
<Dro> bonjour! :D
<nizarus> bonjour Dro
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-14
<praisethemoon> Hello :)
<nzoueidi> \o
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, how is it going?
<nzoueidi> As usual almost fine, what about you?
<praisethemoon> good, good ^^
<Dro> salem
<Dro> SalahMessaoud, u still working with Drupal ?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-15
<praisethemoon> Good day
<elacheche> o/
<nzoueidi> Morning
<Dro> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-16
<praisethemoon> Hello folks
<praisethemoon> Oups gotta update hexchat, brb
<Dro> hello world
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-17
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I finally had free time to read and answer some emails..
<elacheche> o/ hello nizarus and folks
<nzoueidi> Glad! :D you may reply to the mail of Dalila
<nizarus> nzoueidi: elacheche : la date de l'event de jandouba c'est quand ? j'ai pas trouvé ça sur le wiki
<nzoueidi> I think we will not go :( elacheche won't go and I don't want to go there alone, maybe if there is another member of the community we can go together
<elacheche> nizarus: On attend le vote de davelefou pour fixer la date ça doit être pour le 4 ou le 11 mars
<elacheche> https://framadate.org/EventISETJ17-03
<nizarus> Ah d'accord ! si c'était le weekend des vacances j'aurais probablement assisté :/
<nizarus> là c'est difficile
<nizarus> mais il y a déjà une belle équipe
<elacheche> C'est quand le weekend des vacances? x)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: you will attend the event?
<elacheche> 96.359% nzoueidi x)
<nzoueidi> haha that means YES! :D
<nizarus> 18 mars
<elacheche> Seriously, I'm planning to go, but I hope that there will be no complication when the event date will be close
<nzoueidi> Then, I think no nizarus the event will be 4 or 11 March
<nzoueidi> I hope so elacheche
<nzoueidi> elacheche: WDYT I can do as workshop? any thoughts
<elacheche> The Linux Devone is cool.. I know you can do the SysAdmin one too, and the docker one..
<elacheche> You know, if we'll be there together we'll not do anything in solo.. We always help each others and have fun :D
<nzoueidi> That's sure, cool :D
<elacheche> If you have other ideas add them to the list, and then when we set the date we'll just give the themes notes and choose what to do..
<nzoueidi> Linux kernel dev u don't think it is a little advanced for the students there?
<nzoueidi> Alright, inchallah
<elacheche> Yes it can be..
<elacheche> the docker one is advanced too.. It needs sysAdmin 101 as requirement..
<elacheche> basic understanding of Linux sysAdmin..
<nzoueidi> I suggest to do sysAdmin 101 and 102 then docker
<elacheche> A slide about the virtualisation is needed as well + the LXC feature of the kernel and why Docker was created at 1st
<nzoueidi> I am thinking likewise to something related to Ubuntu, like packaging MOTU
<elacheche> That can be a good plan, but we'll ignore the "DSI" students and just talk to the "RSI" in that case :/ x) I hope that develefou or volksmox have some dev oriented ideas x)
<elacheche> Packaging is cool.. If yo know how to do that go ahead and add it to the list, I never had a real interest in packaging x)
<nzoueidi> I hope so, otherwise can do triaging bugs to dev guys
<elacheche> that'll be cool
<elacheche> too
<nzoueidi> in the 2 subjects traiging bugs and packaging would be 1st steps we will make it very advanced..
<nzoueidi> I mean not very advanced* x)
<elacheche> Yeah, we should always do 101 levels, if the audience can support more we ++
<nzoueidi> Yep :D I will see some resources/slides we can follow
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-18
<nzoueidi> s
<nzoueidi> Salut* o/
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-19
<pavlushka> o/
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-12
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-16
<praisethemoon> Hello!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-17
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2019-02-12
<davlefou> Bonjour amis, je débarque jeudi à la Goulette!!!
<davlefou> Si le pont ne me tombe pas dessus et que la bâteau ne coule pas, que la douane ne me pousse pas au suicide!
#ubuntu-tn 2019-02-14
<elacheche> Hello folks!
#ubuntu-tn 2020-02-15
<brovoo> There is someone that told me linux crashes a lot. Is that true ?
